# Allez Sprint headset????



## Rmabus (Feb 4, 2003)

Hello all. So just got my new Allez Sprint frame in today and was working to assemble the headset. The packaging included what almost looked like a flimsy plastic race. I went to try and install it and cannot figure out what this ring might be for. Anyone see a parts diagram for these frames. Of course the specialized support is non existent on this.


----------



## Rmabus (Feb 4, 2003)

Disregard. Turns out the little plastic cap is for the top bearing. You just have to snap it on.


----------

